# Lapine Lumber's new firetruck



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

*The Lumber Mill just aquired their new firetruck, i picked this up from a local craftsman, he makes these and a pretty good looking stake truck







*


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

NICE! So is it completely handcrafted? Great work. 
It looks a bit like a Diamond T 980 truck (although those had 3 axles). Shiny red deserves a scene of its own; a burned out house perhaps?


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Paulus, the firetruck is handcrafted from wood, even the wheels,tires, and nozzles. i thought it was pretty good looking and just about the right scale for us. i went to the shop for the stake truck, it was 29.99, but when i saw the firetruck for 39.99 (...and oregon has no sales tax) i decided on it


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I think you were right with your choice ;-) 
It's just a beautiful vehicle and fits in scale nicely. Completely wood you say? Wow, that's some fine craftsmanship! 
Now just find some classic looking firefighters. I saw Train-Li has a set of 5 but I don't know what to think about them. 
Woodland has a nice one but I guess it's just a bit too small..


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

That would be a model of an Ahrens-Fox pumper, ca. 1930s. They had the pump up front, with the distinctive air chamber above the pump. A photo can be seen here: http://nyfd.com/calderoneA/foxes2.html A-F built their own chassis, as did many of the major manufacturers, and they were notable for using only a single rear axle. The air chamber should be chromed, not gold color. Actually, all the accessories and fittings should be chromed, not gold. Maybe just a lighting/photo thing? May sound nit-picky, but it would greatly enhance the realism of an otherwise good-looking model.


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Jim, for the great link to the firetruck, very informative and maybe now i'll be able to answer a question or two from our visitors. i think the truck would look good with the chrome/silver color on the pumps, nozzles and trim, and plan on putting some paint on them soon. i'm just amazed that the gift shop could sell it for under fourty dollars, and that its completely made of wood !


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

If you REALLY want to snazz it up, try Bare Metal Foil http://www.micromark.com/BARE-METAL-FOIL-ULTRA-BRIGHT-METAL-SET-OF-2,7800.html to create the chromed surfaces. But that would be a lot more work than using silver (aluminum) paint, and might not actually work that well if the substrate, being wood, isn't really super smooth. The nice thing about brush painting with metallic paint, like the stuff Testors sells, is that it flows super well, so the painting goes pretty fast even though you have lots of details to do. 

An Ahrens-Fox pumper in real life is an impressive machine. Not my particular favorite, but still gets my attention. 

Nice shot of you Connie on the trestle there.


----------

